# .........from mexico...........



## elmengli (Aug 11, 2011)

hello im from morelia michoacan-mexico
i love vw all mi life,now i have a jetta mk4 and variant 2001
mi history,mi ex cars.....
mi first car


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Very nice collection.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice collection of cars indeed.

Love that shaved bay mki :beer::beer:


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome nice cars


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

please give me your cars


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice cars,sxpecially the Jettas...


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

elmengli said:


>


VW Atlantis ???


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

VW Atlantic was what the MK1 Jetta was called in Mexico...


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

Bienvenido, es una manera apropiada de presentarte con esos vochos pero te falto una Caribe GT or Caribe PRO en tu coleccion 

Tienes taller en Morelia? :thumbup:


----------



## wrc2tuning (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------

